
The nontrepreneur ("...using the rather unfair example of Reddit co-founder Aaron Swartz.") - danielha
http://valleywag.com/tech/archetypes/the-nontrepreneur-258466.php
======
omouse
Now this comment is interesting...<http://valleywag.com/tech/archetypes/the-
nontrepreneur-258466.php#c1420280>

~~~
ecuzzillo
To reply to it: I'm pretty sure that a) they don't resent Slowe, and b) that
it seemed like a good idea at the time. I would trust PG not to do any forcing
of any of his startups.

~~~
staunch
I haven't heard anyone mention this aspect: what did Aaron Swartz's "whiz-kid"
status contribute to the acquisition? It had to have helped. Four co-founders
that includes a genuine "whiz-kid" from Stanford is worth more than two
unproven guys from University of Virgina (at least to the suits that do
acquisitions for media companies). Wired has even written about Aaron.

------
timg
Well I never claim to be good at programming, or much of anything. In fact
I've found that trying to improve your skills while thinking of yourself as
only marginally capable is great inspiration to keep trying harder, even when
you've surpassed the best. Is this not a defining characteristic of some of
the most talented?

He can claim not to be a programmer or entrepreneur and that's just fine - But
his actions speak louder than words.

By the way, webpy is great. It will be the foundation of many web products.
Who gives a damn if everyone's going to ignore the value that it brought to
reddit.

~~~
ecuzzillo
What is this, the false modesty one-upmanship Olympics?

~~~
timg
OK. A "friend" of mine never brags about accomplishments. wtf is the
difference?

